# Do you prefer one gender over the other?



## Thru the Viewfinder (Aug 8, 2011)

Just curious about this. I don't think I do. 

I've only had one male of my own (meaning that I have sole responsibility) and I was dead set on getting a male. 

I like that males are generally larger (I'm a big dog person) so I think that is the only reason I would rather have a male.

However, the two females that have been mine (although one was not my sole responsibility because I still lived at home) were/are great dogs. No complaints.

My husband prefers females. I think he once said because they are less aggressive than males and tend to be smarter. (I think he's nutso on both claims but don't tell him I told ya so. lol)


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I originally had wanted a male GSD because I like bigger dogs, but I was open to either and ended up with a female. It works though because she's a little bit over standard for a female anyway (26"). However in general I usually prefer female dogs over males, although I've had both.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i like males because they're larger
and i don't have to experience the cycle.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I have had more males than females, but I love them both for different reasons..My males (they have all passed), were always easy dogs, velcro, biddable, mushy boys.

My females (1 has passed, have 1 gsd and 1 female aussie now),,have been faster to mature, more daring, kind of like "I'll do anything you throw in front of me" attitude, a little more independent but always checking in, more 'possessive' of me, and big attitudes


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

Females, definitely, um, for "anatomical" reasons. I like the look better.


----------



## Thru the Viewfinder (Aug 8, 2011)

Chicagocanine- what makes you generally prefer females though?

doggiedad- lol yes that too. But there's things you have to deal with, with males, that you don't with females. Such as (forgive me for not really knowing what to call it but) when males penises protrude from their skin. And on a Great Dane, its almost impossible not to notice. LOL I can't speak about it as far as a GSD goes, though. Only have had females.


----------



## Thru the Viewfinder (Aug 8, 2011)

paulag1955 said:


> Females, definitely, um, for "anatomical" reasons. I like the look better.


Its also much easier to rub a females tummy, because you don't have to worry about accidentally running into "manland".


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Thru the Viewfinder said:


> Chicagocanine- what makes you generally prefer females though?


I prefer females because they tend to be easier to housetrain, I don't have to worry about leg lifting (usually) and also for the reason paulag1955 said (plus you don't have as many awkward conversations.)
I haven't found any difference in temperament between males vs. females myself, although as individuals they all have different personalities.


----------



## Thru the Viewfinder (Aug 8, 2011)

Thats why I didn't comment on whether or not I felt there was a personality/temperament difference, because I can't judge with the small amount of dogs I've owned. 

With my male dog, I didn't have to worry about the leg lifting. He never stopped doing that slight "squat stand". I figure he was too chicken of falling over. LOL For a Dane with uber long legs, I imagine he was afraid of heights or something. heehee


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

I am so glad I'm not alone. But even with my reservations, we've got a little boy coming sometime early next year.


----------



## k_sep (Jun 21, 2011)

I prefer females for both looks and I don't have to worry about her humping everything. The one male dog I have still tries to hump things and he's been fixed for fourteen years.


----------



## aManicCookie (Apr 23, 2011)

Gryff is my first dog, so I'm not sure about females but I was also dead set on getting a male. I was under the impression they were dependent like. Plus I'm a sucker for big blocky heads.


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

males for show

females for action

I have one of each.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

aManicCookie said:


> Plus I'm a sucker for big blocky heads.


Oh yeah I love the male type heads too! I also lucked out with Bianca on this one, she doesn't have an especially feminine head.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

I like doggie bitches. Don't like the too feminine head. My dog is on the feminine side but I love her anyway. Also like (as mentioned) a larger tummy to rub.
And NO humping. And pee all at once rather than having to find 44 bushes.


----------



## Mom2Shaman (Jun 17, 2011)

I prefer males. The one female we had was a pistol, a handful, and certainly a match every moment of every day. My males have all been goofy and easy-going. I prefer males.


----------



## Thru the Viewfinder (Aug 8, 2011)

PaddyD said:


> I like doggie bitches. Don't like the too feminine head. My dog is on the feminine side but I love her anyway. Also like (as mentioned) a larger tummy to rub.
> And NO humping. * And pee all at once rather than having to find 44 bushes.*


Yeah I get this!! Forgot about it, just doesn't cross my mind. Even though Boudreaux still stood on all fours to take a whiz, you're right. He would have to find SO many spots before he was on empty. lol


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I think I want males . I like Lucky's big schnauze and that big head and the fact he can be a goofball. Daisy was very mature by three Lucky at seven
or eight not so much . I've only had two GSD so I dont know probably end up w/ a boy and a girl.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

I love the males. The ones I have had (mostly fosters) have been clingier, more eager to please, and just all around goofier when not working but good workers when asked to. Most of the females I know (Raven the only owned) are more serious, independent and less cuddly. They work hard when motivated properly.

Oh, and my male is a good bit smaller than my female and I LOVE it!


----------



## VomBlack (May 23, 2009)

I think I prefer males over females, in my experience they seem to have more of a sense of humor, goofy in a way. I've been lucky that Odin doesn't really mark or hump anything. The females i've owned have seemed to be a bit more serious, which is nice in its own way.. long story short I think I like having one of each best.


----------



## n2gsds (Apr 16, 2011)

Honestly I love both for different reasons. I love the bigger size of a male and my males have seemed more mellow than the females. But my females have definitely been "my girls" and high drive. I don't like to have two females or two males at the same time since there seems to be a problem with same sex issues-more jealous and aggressive with each other.


----------



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

Male GSDs are clowns, pure and simple. As mentioned before "goofy" is a great way to describe them when they aren't working. I love that, it makes me so happy to see my big, beautiful dog doing something silly and enjoying himself. I interact with a few female GSDs and they seem a bit more buttoned up and concerned about pack dynamics. Females (to me at least) also seem to display the GSD aloof trait moreso than males. I often see a female that takes a few minutes to warm up to me, even though she's known me since puppy-age. Her owner gets MUGGED by my guy the instant they meet every time (then I tell Elsa to sic Banjo and the real fun begins). A 60 pound female going up against a 90ish pound large framed male is comedy.


----------



## malinois_16 (Aug 8, 2010)

I prefer males and am not really open to females. I have a female now as well as a male (female was inherited) Never again...

I find males are more mushy, protective and I dont like heat cycles with females.


----------



## e.rigby (May 28, 2011)

I've probably had an equal number of both genders; I prefer my males. My females are sweet, loving, and affectionate -- but they are also a bit more independent and less needy. My males are all about me, super loyal, and very needy.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I prefer males. They are not as serious and always "on" as females tend to be. I like having a mix of both, as they seem to get along better, but for training purposes, and just living with~ males are easier, IMO.


----------



## Draugr (Jul 8, 2011)

I like the neediness of males, and the fact that they aren't quite as driven and serious as females seem to be. I plan to own a female some day - because I've had a name picked out since forever, and just to know what it is like actually living with one, rather than just spending time with one, but that's in the far distant future.


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

What do you all mean by needy? It doesn't sound like a desirable quality.


----------



## Draugr (Jul 8, 2011)

Males seem require more approval from you than a female dog does. A male _needs_ to know from you that he's done good, a female likes it, for sure - but doesn't really overtly need or want it in any sense.

Not that females never need it, mind you, this is just in a general sense looking at overall behavior.


----------



## Shaina (Apr 2, 2011)

I really never thought I'd own a female dog. I was just never a huge fan of them. But, when I decided to get a working dog, I took my other dog (male lab) into account, and figured that he wouldnt appreciate some huge intact working shepherd in our house. And yanno.... I love her to death. But, I also got the most unstereotypical female I could have imagined. She is a beast. We'll see how I feel when she hits her heat cycle........


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Have both. Love my girls but i guess i've always prefered males. I like the bigger dogs. We'll see how it goes when i get my male hopefully end of next year. Also prefer males because they dont have periods... I prefer the more masculine look. and the total goofball with the ability to be serious when necessary as well. I've noticed males have a higher desire to please. I love my velcro girl. She's great and very good. But i'm ready to get away from the girls for a while. Shasta will be my last permanent girl for a very long time. I like that the girls mature faster than the guys and are more serious more often but still. Prefer the larger masculine look.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Spayed females. They still have the personality, but no "seasons" to deal with.

Nothing beats a female GSD. NOTHING!


----------



## tsteves (Jun 7, 2011)

I haven't owned many dogs but I grew up with males. When we got Kona all I cared about was that she was female, Kevin could choose everything else. I didn't want to deal with the leg lifting and humping. Plus I have heard that they are harder to potty train which would be too difficult where we are right now. I think that I would like to have the next GSD we get be male. Of course that is a few years down the line when we have a bigger house/yard and the money to buy the lines the husband wants.


----------



## Verivus (Nov 7, 2010)

Just wanted to mention humping and needing to pee multiple times is not exclusive to males. My female pap does it all the time.  I like females and males both for different reasons, though I think I'm always going to have my small dogs be female and big dogs be male.


----------



## CookieTN (Sep 14, 2008)

I have some preference for males, and I have no idea why.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I prefer male dogs from experience and I own a male. 

I have noticed they are more cuddly, more clingy, silly and my male would do anything for me.

I am getting a female next year though, she will be the one that keeps me and my boy in line. :laugh:


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

I started out preferring males(when I got MY first dog, a Rottweiler). I have decided that for working I prefer females. They are smaller and easier for me to handle. Plus, my males are all silly lovebugs when it comes to me. My husband can't figure out how I do it, but I somehow create mushy, lovesick males. I absolutely love the 2 male dogs I have right now (a GSD High line and a Lancashire Heeler) and wouldn't trade them for anything, but my female is more mentally my partner in crime, way more serious when it comes time to do obedience or bitework or whatever. She is also just a bit bitchy, like her mom LOL, which I totally get in line with.

Annette


----------



## LukasGSD (May 18, 2011)

Both of my personal dogs are Males. I've lived and dealt with several females. I just find them annoying. LOL. They're very ..... bitchy. Stubborn. They don't act very smart.  And are kind of spaztic (energetic) - although this is a much more personal case. The boys can calm down and chill with me on the couch. THe girls are always pacing around the house being territorial LOL. I love my boys, though I look forward to the day I get to own a female and they prove me wrong.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Girls rule! Don't get me wrong I love my boys but the girls can think for themselves....so much smarter, more independant, easier to train (that is not saying the boys aren't easy to train...all gsd's are smart and trainable. It is saying there is a difference. 

I currently have 3 girls and 2 boys and have had both over the years. All my boys have been loving mush buckets. My girls, loving independant thinkers. I love them all equally and will always have both...but if I were forced to choose it would be a female.


----------



## marielrowland (Jan 6, 2011)

Females!!! All my dogs whether GSD or not have been females. I love the full tummy access & just feel more simpatico with my girls. My boyfriend's Golden is male & he is a sweetheart. I'm afraid I don't have good concrete reasons but I just prefer female dogs. Now when it comes to cats I prefer males, go figure!


----------



## Redhawk (Jul 8, 2011)

*But what gender are YOU?*

I have an addition to this question.

Someone suggested to me once the different gender combination works well for handler/dog. So I'm wondering if you you have a preference (or none), if you would be willing to share your gender also?

RH (female)

PS - I like both genders, they both have attributes that I like. Ideally I'd want a large female with a big, blocky head who cuddles all the time, and is an independent thinker all the time, except when I want her to do something my way


----------



## Thru the Viewfinder (Aug 8, 2011)

Redhawk.... Are you asking if there has been a stronger bond/relationship between a female handler/male dog and vice verse? A male handler with a female dog?

If so, I have noticed (between my sister and I and our dogs we've had) that we both felt a closer bond with our males than our females. And that our husbands had a closer bond with the females over the males. 

I don't think it was "because that was our mindset" but rather that it was the terms set by the dogs themselves.


----------



## Redhawk (Jul 8, 2011)

Yes, I'm curious if the people that prefer female dogs are mostly male and if the people that prefer male dogs are mostly female, or if that correlation even exits. Just for fun, don't think it really matters, but interested.


----------



## CookieTN (Sep 14, 2008)

I'm a female and my GSD was a female. (And yes I did say I have some kind of preference for males.) A male handler with a female dog and visa versa can work well from what I hear, but the dog will bond with whoever they choose. My dad used to say that Cookie paid no attention to him unless he had food, and in fact when he first got her she used to be afraid of him to the point of urinating. (He gave her no reason to be afraid, so he thinks she may have been abused by a man.) She disliked most men all of her life, though there was one family friend who was a man that she liked a lot.
The people Cookie bonded to the most was first my grandmother, then myself.


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

Redhawk said:


> Yes, I'm curious if the people that prefer female dogs are mostly male and if the people that prefer male dogs are mostly female, or if that correlation even exits. Just for fun, don't think it really matters, but interested.


I'm female and have a male and female. My male is goofy and easy going while my female is more serious. It's hard for me to say which I prefer. I love how easy going my male is but my female seems to be more protective and alert to potential trouble which makes me feel safe. 

My husband left for Ghana today and if I didn't have my female I'd feel uncomfortable being by myself. 

I guess I don't have a gender preference as much as a temperament/personality preference. My perfect dog would be a combo of my male and female. A big goofy dog with an on/off switch that makes me feel safe.


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

I'm a girl and I prefer the little girls. Shasta, however, vastly prefers my husband to myself. I may provide the food, but he is Mr. Fun And Games.


----------



## Stella's Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

I am a female and have only owned female dogs. My recently deceased female was always under my feet, but she was also close to my husband. If I was traveling she would pace around the house back in forth and into my office throughout the day looking for me. She was my constant protector.

My current female seems to love everyone in our home equally although she definitely prefers to play fetch with my husband than with me. I think I need to get a flyball so I can give her a better chase challenge.


----------



## Stella's Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

I'm afraid I don't have good concrete reasons but I just prefer female dogs. Now when it comes to cats I prefer males, go figure![/QUOTE]
*
Me too! Male cats are so sweet.*


----------



## suzzyq01 (Feb 15, 2011)

I prefer males. I have found that females can be very female like....lol. I think the words that come to mind are crazy, emotional, hormonal (even if removed), crazy...did I say that already? I'm crazy enough without having another crazy woman in the house. I just like boys, they are easier. :wub:


----------



## Thru the Viewfinder (Aug 8, 2011)

suzzyq01 said:


> I prefer males. I have found that females can be very female like....lol. I think the words that come to mind are crazy, emotional, hormonal (even if removed), crazy...did I say that already? *I'm crazy enough without having another crazy woman in the house.* I just like boys, they are easier. :wub:


lol


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

Redhawk said:


> Yes, I'm curious if the people that prefer female dogs are mostly male and if the people that prefer male dogs are mostly female, or if that correlation even exits. Just for fun, don't think it really matters, but interested.


I actually prefer female dogs now. I used to only want males, but I've had enough with the inmaturity and neediness and I hate to say this-the marking. I can't stand the marking anymore. How many times does that bush/tree/fence post etc,etc have to be peed on?? 

The females seem to mature faster and also are more independent. My husband prefers females too b/c they just seem to be more loving to him. Jamie adores my hubby. She is loving with everyone, but she's just gaga over my husband. She goes insane with circles, kissing, tail thumping, zoomies and body slams when he comes home after being gone for 2 wks. She loves me too and gets excited for me too, but I'm with her everyday though. 

So from here on out for a while we'd prefer just females.


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

marielrowland said:


> Females!!! All my dogs whether GSD or not have been females. I love the full tummy access & just feel more simpatico with my girls. My boyfriend's Golden is male & he is a sweetheart. I'm afraid I don't have good concrete reasons but I just prefer female dogs. Now when it comes to cats I prefer males, go figure!


Me too, I don't like the lipstick look of a male, crazy reason I know. But I do like what I'm hearing about the males bonding with female owners move. My female loves the males in my house, even though they spend the least time with her.

I've only owned female dogs and male cats.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Caledon said:


> Me too, I don't like the lipstick look of a male, crazy reason I know. But I do like what I'm hearing about the males bonding with female owners move. My female loves the males in my house, even though they spend the least time with her.
> 
> I've only owned female dogs and male cats.


When my ex and I lived together my male chose me over my ex every single time.

I will only have female cats and I prefer male dogs.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

I'm a female and i prefer males. I have always gotten along better with males of any species though. Guess its that whole tomboy thing.


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

Caledon said:


> Me too, I don't like the lipstick look of a male, crazy reason I know. But I do like what I'm hearing about the males bonding with female owners move. My female loves the males in my house, even though they spend the least time with her.
> 
> I've only owned female dogs and male cats.


I don't understand what this means? What is the lipstick look?


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

fuzzybunny said:


> I don't understand what this means? What is the lipstick look?


You know, "the red rocket". :laugh:


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Males. I like them better and won't deal with having both intact males and females so males it is.


----------



## hallix (May 18, 2011)

I prefer females. No real reason why, I just seem to be drawn toward them more. I'm looking forward to having a male eventually and, for some odd reason, if I ever get any certain other breeds I definately want a male, but for now females all the way. It is true that they do seem to be more independent sometimes. And spazy, although, I don't know if Kelli(LukasGSD) has just been around my girls too much or not. xD I seem to get....colorful....dogs. 

To contunure with the cat portion of the thread  I only have been allowed females up until the last year because my mom didn't want males spraying. I got my first male a year ago and he is my baby. Seriously, the only cat i've bonded with this much. Ever.


----------



## jetscarbie (Feb 29, 2008)

I'm a female....and I have both kinds. 2 males and 1 female.

I really don't have a preference. My males are much more clingy. My female is much more of the explorer type. She's nosey. None of my dogs are usually scared of thunderstorms.....but the last one we got was terrible. Both males jumped in bed with us. My female was flipped over on her back on the air vent....sleeping.


----------



## CelticGlory (Jan 19, 2006)

Originally, I was supposed to get a SchH dog. I searched breeds and it looked like GSD's were used more for SchH and PP work. However, I've changed my mind about getting into it (and PP) because I looked more and more into showing with Labs and I'm in love with the show idea a lot more than I ever was with PP and SchH. 

I've always wanted to start off with a male first because I had never owned a male before. I've only owned two dogs both female. The first dog was a Boston Terrier aged 10yrs old when she came to live with us, but that only lasted 6 months because her owner came out of a retirement home and wanted her back. My second dog was a Rottweiler and she passed away last year.

My sister had about two females and two males. The males were more "cuddly" than the females were. The first female was more clingy only because she was abused and she was clingy to the first person who showed her kindness (me); not saying my sister and her family weren't kind to her, but I nursed her back to health when she came to my sister with Kennel cough (I was living with my sister at the time for about a year) I don't know what her true personality would have been like if she wasn't an abuse case. So she was more attached to me. My sister didn't keep her because she had two smaller children and the poor dog ended up even more nerve wrecked then she was when she first came! (poor girl)

So I want to start off with a male, later I may end up with a female. I want to over socialize my male so he can get along with both genders, humans (kids and adults), sounds, etc so it would be easier to add other dogs. I want my male to be accepting of other animals into the house. I may end up with either a male GSD or a female GSD and going with a male Lab. I have to see first.


----------



## Duke-2009 (Apr 13, 2009)

I prefer males as I have read females can be more temperamental and are also more likely to not get along with other dogs.

I don't have a heck of a lot of experience, we have two males. But our neighbor has a female lab and she is literally a bitch, very stubborn.


----------



## Davey Benson (Nov 10, 2010)

On a couple of other dog forums I participate in, I hear the common complaint that the females don't respond as well with the owners, and the males do better, I've found the opposite to be true for me. 

But, then I look at the posters, and they are all female. I wonder if it's true that boy dogs listen to girl humans better, and girl dogs listen to boy humans better?  I find my females more bidable than my males for some reason. Don't get me wrong, my males are great... but my females are just a little bit "greater".  All the females I have are spayed, so I don't deal with cycles.

BTW, the female GSD I have does mark everybit as frequently as my male marker, she just doesn't lift her leg.


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

I prefer male dogs. They are goofballs.


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

I don't really have a preference, as I have only owned my one female, Heidi. When Heidi is gone and I am ready to get another GSD, I have thought that I might like to have a male instead. But it really depends on whether my husband's male lab is still around by then; if he is, I would get another female.


----------



## mason79 (Apr 12, 2011)

my wife and i have had 2 female gsd's 2 male labs and 1 male bishon. the males liked whoever would give them attention. my females want me. one female passed a couple years ago and the other is almost 6 months old. my first didnt pay much attention to my wife and the one i have now seems to be heading in the same direction. guess im just more pleasant to hangout with. lol. i may one day try a male gsd but as for now ill stick with females.


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

I much prefer males, I currently have 4 males and 1 female, the female is the clingy one and on top of that she is uber serious all the time, I have to tell her to lighten up for Gods sakes, she has a work, work, work mentality, my males are snuggly, goofy, happy go lucky guys that love to be silly like me. If I'm cleaning stalls my female has to be there supervising, my males run around like maniacs playing and such and pop in to say hi to me with big, goofy grins, in terriers especially the females are little bitches, the males are adorable little comediennes always making you laugh, like perpetual kids. I also have nothing but male cats, yet only female horses..


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I have always worked females, but I am really enjoying Donovan. Not sure I would say I prefer the males over the females, but this male I do like a lot. Only time he is rather a PITA is when someone is in heat. The "oh God, I am dying" moans do get old quickly.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I LOVE the females, but my plan is that my next keeper will be a male. It may be a while though. Actually, that _was_ my plan after Joy.


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl (Jan 7, 2011)

On the whole, I like males better. I think that may be because I'm a girl though. I know that makes no sense, but it's almost like whenever Sasha does something with attitude I perceive her as being bratty; whereas I just view males like I kind of do men in real life, you sigh, say they're just a goofy guy, and try again to do whatever it was you were trying to get accomplished. 

My brother on the other hand has fallen hook, line, and sinker for Sasha, and does not find her "bratty" behavior nearly as agitating as I do; he finds it cute and endearing. 

That being said the two main female (large dogs) in my life have been much more protective. However, one was a Pyrenees and one was Sasha, so two two working dogs. My male was a golden, so it's kind of hard to compare. However, from the males I've come in contact with, they on the whole seem a lot more laid back/goofy. I enjoy that. My next GSD will for sure be a boy. Part of that is I have a girl and don't want to deal with two girls at once.


----------



## Lixx (Dec 3, 2007)

I definitely prefer male dogs. I don't think I'll ever choose to get a female again. I don't click as well with them. The boys are goofier and more forgiving I find as well. They match me better. 8 dogs in my house right now and they are all male!


----------

